# funny pics



## medic03 (Jan 29, 2005)

so here how this story goes. Last year on Valentines day, I was working the overnight in the Trauma room. It was very slow and no Pt's in at 4am. One of the medics got a stuffed bear as a gift, but she left it in our office. I took the bear, intubated it, put a c-collar on it and gave it an eye patch. I then presented the "gift" to the trauma room and then went back to my office. An hour later i got called back in to find the stuffed bear hooked up to a vent, the code cart out, a post-intubation film shot and an IV running into his tiny little arms.  This is what happens late at night when RN's and medics get bored.


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 29, 2005)

That is funny.  We have a habit while working at the hospital if we have no patients we generally cook up all types of fun usually it involves a large syringe and lots of water.  This is generally done between two of our nurses.  Then it generally leads to soaking each others chair so that when they sit down their rears get soaked   I for one have been inocent of these pranks.  I generally get in on taking the syringe hidding be hind something or one or around the corner and soaking the person that is my target.  
We also have a habit of playing some board games.  Our cheraides(sp).  I have not been so inclined on doing that part.  
Otherwise we all take our turns and go down to the wellness center and walk and work out.  Which is always a good time.  Or we walk around the circle that is on the nursing floor.  We generally have a good time.  
The last option we have is to pop some popcorn get some pop and sit and watch tv.  On april fools day and othere fun holidays we have had some of the nurses make up fake patients with the chart all filled out and some have gone to the extreme of making a dumby in one of the beds calling the lab person, and funeral director.  to call about coming and getting the body.  This one was a little much and got them in to some trouble but all in harmless fun.


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 29, 2005)

I just have to say, that's the funniest thing I have ever seen...

I had to show my husband and daughter the pics of the teddy bear... that's priceless!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MMiz (Jan 30, 2005)

medic03,

That picture is amazing.  I think that rivals some of our other posts for "Best. Story. Ever."


----------



## medic03 (Jan 30, 2005)

I'm sorry to say that the bear died of a broken heart that night.


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 30, 2005)

well, you aren't a veteranary hospital. Are you?


----------



## Jon (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by medic03_@Jan 30 2005, 12:33 PM
> * I'm sorry to say that the bear died of a broken heart that night.   *


 Ohh....How sad...I'm going to break down and cry


Jon


NOT


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PArescueEMT_@Jan 30 2005, 02:31 PM
> * well, you aren't a veteranary hospital. Are you? *


 Level 1 State Trauma Center      If they couldn't save him, no one could.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jan 31, 2005)

Just wanted to say "Cool Avatar!" to rescuecpt...It goes well with your forum title.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@Jan 31 2005, 01:26 AM
> * Just wanted to say "Cool Avatar!" to rescuecpt...It goes well with your forum title.  *


 Thanks... it took a good 1/2 hour of googling to find that picture!


----------



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt+Jan 31 2005, 08:58 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (rescuecpt @ Jan 31 2005, 08:58 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@Jan 31 2005, 01:26 AM
> * Just wanted to say "Cool Avatar!" to rescuecpt...It goes well with your forum title.  *


Thanks... it took a good 1/2 hour of googling to find that picture! [/b][/quote]
 I agree, cool avatar.

Wow. That is the best picture I've seen in a long time. Other than this one.

http://www.livejournal.com/community/onlin...nce/191016.html

Just scroll down a bit. Its there. And ow.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jan 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Phridae_@Jan 31 2005, 09:10 AM
> * Wow. That is the best picture I've seen in a long time. Other than this one.
> 
> http://www.livejournal.com/community/onlin...nce/191016.html
> ...


 Holy crap!  I highly doubt it, but did he make it?


----------



## Phridae (Jan 31, 2005)

As far as I've been told.

I wouldnt want to live, not after that.


----------



## medic03 (Jan 31, 2005)

ow ow ow ow ow  :blink:


----------



## EMTstudent (Jan 31, 2005)

*CRINGE*


----------



## emtbuff (Jan 31, 2005)

Ouch thats gotta hurt.


----------



## cbdemt (Jan 31, 2005)

GOOD LORD!!!!


----------



## PArescueEMT (Jan 31, 2005)

Insurence covered trans-gender operation????


oh yeah...*OUCH*


----------

